# Tall malls



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Dubai has Lamsy (5 floors) and Manila is going to build a 7 story mall with 0.5msqf on each floor (3.5m sqft total) to hold the title of the world's largest shopping complex. 

What do you think of tall malls? Would you love to see more or less of them?


----------



## DeaK57 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually I like small Malls with a good selection. Manila's Mall are already too big except for the Rockwell Powerplant Mall.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Prefer malls that are spread out horizontally. Vertical malls dont seem that appealing for some reason.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

YUCK i almost puked when i read lamcy plaza .. anyway , tall malls are rubbish in my opinion , unless ofcourse they are squeezed between a cluster of talls  then thats a different story all together


----------



## Brasil Guy (Sep 17, 2002)

I hate shopping malls


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

bring back open-air souk


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

great idea, not in dubai though, try 45 Degrees celcuis, and 100% humidity, 
i'd stick to malls (with lots of AC) and even better, A/C'ed parking lots


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

let's not mention the souks 

I, btw, hate tall malls and I've heard that the average person doesn't go to more than 2 floors in a mall. I mean people tend to walk a lot in one or two floors and ignore the rest in one visit. I find that very true, for me.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Just been to Taipie 101 the mall atrium is like 10 floors high. I dont see how a flat large 3 level mall can compete with that. Walking around the low rise malls in Dubai seem sad compared.


----------

